# YEAH!!! Just booked our 1st DVC stay!!!



## krmlaw (Aug 31, 2009)

Im SOOOO excited!

Just booked a 2 bedroom at Wilderness Lodge Villas the 1st week in July, 2010!!!!


----------



## Karen G (Aug 31, 2009)

Do you have your new baby girl? It's past Aug. 26.


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 31, 2009)

I did! And we got a surprise, HIS name is jackson!!!!

He is 12 days old today! And just TOO cute!


----------



## Karen G (Aug 31, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> I did! And we got a surprise, HIS name is jackson!!!!
> 
> He is 12 days old today! And just TOO cute!


Congratulations!  Did you already decorate his room for a girl and buy girl clothes?

This warrants a picture, don't you think!


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 31, 2009)

He is just too cute!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 31, 2009)

You had a boy and thought it was a girl?  Was the ultrasound incorrect?  I wonder because our daughter is going to have a boy, and I have heard it isn't always accurate.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 31, 2009)

Jackson is just beautiful, and what a cute name!


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Congratulations on the birth of your son and snagging that DVC!*



krmlaw said:


> Im SOOOO excited!
> 
> Just booked a 2 bedroom at Wilderness Lodge Villas the 1st week in July, 2010!!!!



I've seen your posts about DVC.  I think your family will have a great time at Wilderness Lodge, especially in a 2BR!


----------



## Karen G (Aug 31, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> He is just too cute!


What a little sweetheart! I love his hair.


----------



## gorevs9 (Aug 31, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> I did! And we got a surprise, HIS name is jackson!!!!
> 
> He is 12 days old today! And just TOO cute!



Congrats and I wish the best for you and your family


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 31, 2009)

thanks everyone!

we had 3 ultrasounds that said girl, then had a last minute one at 35 weeks and found out he was a boy!

had to do a bit of returns, but still have 4 weeks before I was induced. At least we found out a bit ahead of time!

so excited that i grabbed a 2 bed dvc. cant wait!

i passed up OKW and SSR, but didnt want to pass up WVL.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 31, 2009)

I wondered who got that one.  I grabbed the one at the end of the month.  Enjoy your trip, and congratulations on the little one!  He's adorable.


----------



## Catira (Aug 31, 2009)

*Congrats!*

Congratulations on your baby boy. My sister's ultrasounds kept showing a boy.. but she had a big surprise when she delivered a beautiful little girl.


----------



## post-it (Aug 31, 2009)

He is perfect!   What a wonderful name, I always have loved Jackson for a name.

Enjoy every moment!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats! That happened to a friend of mine but the reverse of yours.

From the ultrasound they( Dr. and ultrasound tech) said boy. Out came a girl. Dr said she could have been holding her hand down. :hysterical: 

Cindy, the only way to know 100% is an amnio, which I had done with #2 since I was 37. When they called with to let me know everything was okay, they asked if I wanted to know M/F. Big sigh of relief when she said "boy", elder brother wasn't keen on a sister, girls don't like playing pirates.


I'll be at VWL in October.


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 31, 2009)

Im so excited about VWL. It looks great. 

Im thinking we are only going to do 2 parks, then both water parks. Spend the rest of the days at the resort and/or around disney. 

Does anyone know if you can rent extra days from the resort? We are friday to friday, but Id like to check out Sunday.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 31, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> Does anyone know if you can rent extra days from the resort? We are friday to friday, but Id like to check out Sunday.


You sure can, but you'll pay for it.  Disney's rate for that room is about $850 a night for that season, plus tax, but before any discounts (and I'd expect there to be some).   Because you want weekend nights, renting from an owner isn't going to be much less expensive: about $660/night.


----------



## carl2591 (Aug 31, 2009)

congrats on the new one..  We have been waiting around here to find out the status..  at least you had a couple weeks to refit the room with "guy" stuff.. 

have a fun at disney,  too bad jackson wont remember this.. but hey when he gets 4-5 yrs old  you come back and he will have a blast.. 

which unit was used to snag the DVC..  and a 2 bed roomer to boot.. way to go...


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 31, 2009)

ok, sounds like extra nights are out ... maybe we'll stay off property ... 

i used our 2 bedroom at plantation resort (august week). we are so super excited!

im going to buy the 7 day no expiration with water park. figure we can stretch them out over 3 visits ...


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Have a great time*

GREAT news all around! Enjoy what should be a truly magical trip for a happy new expanded family. We never enjoyed Disney more than when our child was very young. Now we can't beg her to go there (not that we would) while she almost lives at Universal.  Actually even by age 7-9 she already preferred Universal with the much more interactive kids stuff - most of which involved water (bring dry clothes) or soft balls, etc. She spent many days in Fivels Playland or at Popeyes. More great memories. 

I do see it interesting that the old II mantra - "No DVC 2 bedrooms" - not only doesn't apply to RCI but even at possibly THE most demanded  DVC resort. It is SO nice to get DVC back to a real exchange company after those really dark years with II and all the games they played with inventory.


----------



## elaine (Sep 5, 2009)

*congrats on both VWL and JAckson!*

you will love VWL.  It has a resort feel, as it is attached to the hotel.  It's very compact and very stroller friendly.  You can get from pool to your unit in under 5 minutes, for a change, nap, etc.  Nice restaurants right there.  And you can take the boat over to Ft. Wilderness (PM camp fire movies every night, tons of bike trails, boating, horseback, archery), to the Contemporary or to MK (you will have to fold up stroller).  It's a beautiful resort. Have fun. Elaine


----------



## deejay (Sep 5, 2009)

*best wishes*



krmlaw said:


> ok, sounds like extra nights are out ... maybe we'll stay off property ...
> 
> i used our 2 bedroom at plantation resort (august week). we are so super excited!
> 
> im going to buy the 7 day no expiration with water park. figure we can stretch them out over 3 visits ...



Beautiful baby. And, you got a GREAT exchange. Good job.


----------



## littlestar (Sep 6, 2009)

Rooms in the main lodge would be less expensive if you want to extend your stay. Here's the 2010 rack rates (there's usually some sort of discount, though):

http://www.mousesavers.com/wildernesslodge2010.html

Here's the rack rates for the Villas:

http://www.mousesavers.com/dvcresorts2010.html#wlvillas

Have fun. The Wilderness Lodge is the best themed resort on Disney property in my opinion. It's modeled after Old Faithful Inn.


----------



## carl2591 (Sep 9, 2009)

plantation resort in Myrtle beach.. ??  which ones?? the resort or villa ones..

I liked the villa units as they are nicer inside..


for a Disney, man the gods are in your back pocket it seems..

good one for sure.. 

ps what week or is that points. ??


----------



## chriskre (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats on your baby.  God bless him.   


I'm trying to understand RCI/DVC.  
I see you own at Alhambra Poinciana.  
How come RCI didn't block you getting DVC?  
Not that I want them to but just curious because I've seen others blocked because they own in Orlando area.   
I own VV Parkway and was told I can't use my points for DVC.  :annoyed: 
Luckily I already have DVC but wouldn't mind being able to pick up extra weeks with RCI so just curious.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 9, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You had a boy and thought it was a girl?  Was the ultrasound incorrect?  I wonder because our daughter is going to have a boy, and I have heard it isn't always accurate.



Cindy - I just saw this post.  I teach pregnant students, and the ultrasound error rate in my class is close to 10%.  We had 3 incorrect last year, and I always warn my students not to get to set on one sex or another.  One of my students had a 3D ultrasound, which is more advanced, and it was one of the ones that was "wrong."


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 9, 2009)

Congratulations on the birth of your baby boy Jackson! Congrats on the great exchange too!


----------



## krmlaw (Sep 10, 2009)

carl - i used my presidential villas to trade, 1st week in august. so excited!!!

chriskre - i cant trade an orlando for a disney, but you can trade an non orlando for a disney 

thanks for all the great wishes!!! jackson is 3 weeks already!


----------



## rsackett (Sep 10, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> im going to buy the 7 day no expiration with water park. figure we can stretch them out over 3 visits ...



If it were me I would get the 10 day if you are going to get the no experation tickets.  The three extra days will cost about $100 per ticket.  With a little one I bet you will keep going back and you will be hard pressed to get tickets for less. If you buy them from Disney directly I understand they are not too hard to replace if they are lost.  Ask how to replace them if they are lost when you buy.

Ray


----------



## krmlaw (Sep 10, 2009)

good idea ... probably worth the extra $


----------

